# xbox 360 names



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

right people what is your xbox 360 names and what games do you play


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

We have....
Halo Reach.
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.
Fable II.
COD Modern Warfare II.
Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock.
Tony Hawk: RIDE(which we have to send the board back in on warranty <_<)

We don't have XBOX Live.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> We have....
> Halo Reach.
> Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.
> Fable II.
> ...


its a shame you dont have xbox live cod is brill online


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My son has Halo reach, black ops, and so many more its not funny. Left for dead2. Can't think of them off the top of my head. Any shooting game he has. What's this konnects thing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am a big Xboxer and so is my Husband. We both play Xbox Live and just got the Kinect.

My username is QueenOFHartz and I have a COD clan called N1LB *No 1 Left Behind* that my Husband and I started and we all play everynight. We usually fill up a whole lobby with everyone and just have a great time playing against one another for hours on end.

I am not as much of a gamer as my Husband though - he is a MAJOR techy and can do anything with a computer...afterall, it is his career. 

I only play Call Of Duty, right now it's Black Op's. My Husband, plays anything from COD to Assasins Creed - meh, I could go on and on. He has shelves full of games.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

mbender said:


> My son has Halo reach, black ops, and so many more its not funny. Left for dead2. Can't think of them off the top of my head. Any shooting game he has. What's this konnects thing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the xbox Kinect:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oops sorry, I spelled it wrong. Can you tell I don't play games! Thanks though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The graphics for that gaming system is absolutely incredible, but Ive been really disappointed because there aren't any games I would play on it. I bought it for christmas my dear fiance, but I cant even use it! :lol:
All the games I enjoy are all on our Wii which is really disappointing hehe.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i have the new xbox 250gig i was gonna get the kinext but na 

my name on the xbox is bigbull82 and am playin black ops at the mo


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I got the new xbox and kinect for a replacement of my old box. (Early christmas present to myself from myself hah!) as for my games i've got over 30...i'm a complete console geek haha. Right now i'm playing dragon age origins. Waiting too get black ops at a slightly reduced price lol.
As for kinect, its great fun for party games, i can't wait to see what they bring out for it! 

my gamer tag is " stefs not small "


----------

